# Summer Stock



## LampofGod (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay guys, I'm in a pickle. I have searched far and wide the internet for summer stock or paying summer internships/apprenticeships... I am a freshman in college, I have a great resume, I can interview well, and I know a little bit about a lot. But the problem is I don't have a name for myself other than being a good worker in my college and a resourceful ME back home.

I'm a Tech Direction major and want to get more into sound this summer. I don't have much experience, I have only been mixing for 3 years, don't know how to design a sound show (but do have books coming in the mail to give me an okay start), but am really passionate about sound. I am a carpenter of 5 years, but want to expand my technical pallete. Any ideas of where I could go/tips and tricks to help me get there?

The pay is only an issue because I need a place to live/pay off college loans. It doesn't have to be much, just enough to last me two months into college next year, when I get my first check.

I would like to work in Connecticut or New York, I am based out of Pittsburgh, but my home is in Southern Maryland, near D.C. I have found a few good places (The Roundabout Theatre in NY seems very promising if I can get my foot in the door), but I am just stuck. Am I even posting this in the right section?

In other news, anybody looking for a touring gig? Avenue Q is touring and looking for a slew of people.

Work Light Productions - Employment

It should be one of the first ones, it's based in NJ.
BackstageJobs.com 

Seeing as I can't rationalize taking a semester away from college, and the fact that I don't personally think I'd be ready for that big of a job and would prefer to not ruin my name so early in my career, I am passing this on to the people of CB in hopes that the show can go on.

Thanks in advance,
-David


----------



## ScottT (Nov 18, 2009)

See the Wiki Article "Getting a Job in the Industry"

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/9123-getting-job-industry.html


----------



## shiben (Nov 18, 2009)

The above collaborative article is a good primer, but i dont think it actually answers your question. What you should do is what I am currently doing: Get together with professors that you respect/like, and people in your theater department who have extensive industry experience. Ask them for advice in this area. Also realize that your probably not going to get a job right away, or even soon. I have sent in maybe 12 resumes so far, and no result. This is apparently normal, and thats something I need to get used to, as do all the students on the forum. The people who are best for that are the resources that your professors have, because they are on the ground, know you and your strengths, and can point you in the right direction. This is probably not the best place, because we lack that information about you, and its an anonymous internet forum, not a personal relationship with an advisor.


----------



## Footer (Nov 19, 2009)

I am going to be doing a big writeup about landing a summerstock job and what to expect in the coming weeks, but until then....

Don't fret too much over it right now. Most summer theatres have just turned in their budgets for approval for the oncoming season. Until they get approved they don't know how many people they can afford. Some have yet to even solidify their shows for the season. Most company's make a call to their previous employees about the oncoming year in January and then start hiring from there to fill empty positions. Postings start going up in Feb. and most hiring is done by April. 

In the mean time... talk to your classmates about where they have worked and what they have done. That is by far your best in to any summerstock company. I have been hired for one summerstock via a posting, all the rest of my summer gigs were via people I knew or met. Odds are your school has a preferred theatre that a lot of students go to. See if they need another hand.


----------



## LampofGod (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice. I will make sure to talk to some of the upperclassmen I know who have worked summerstock and check in with my professors. Last two summer stocks I worked at were small local ones where I was hired because of knowing the right people, and that is the extent of getting hired outside of my normal circle I work in. So hopefully in the next few months I get a reply or two. Once again, thank you all for your help.


----------

